# Happy spring and fall equinox!



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)

Sept 22, around 6pm CDT the equinox occurs. For those in the northern hemisphere








For those in the southern hemisphere


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Sep 22, 2022)

Autumn and winter are my favourite seasons and October through December is my favourite time of the year.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)

_Enjoy the changing season_





​


----------



## Peanut61 (Sep 22, 2022)

Happy fall!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2022)

HAPPY AUTUMN!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2022)

TeaBiscuit said:


> Autumn and winter are my favourite seasons and October through December is my favourite time of the year.


I usually like the fall, but hate winter...  Takes some of the fun out of fall.


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I usually like the fall, but hate winter...  Takes some of the fun out of fall.


You and me both.  I HATE winter.


----------

